# Roy



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

So I had another thread about my TB Roy but I didn't have really decent pictures and i didn't want to reopen the thread since its been a while.

Roy is an 11yr old OTTB he has been used for jumping and hacking but in his last home he was not really looked after. Roy does not have sway back and is not cow hocked.. I know it looks like it but I am 100% sure he doesn't same with my vet and chiro he recently had to start 'horse pilates' to help him strengthen his back s he will actually lift it properly.

I don't know what I have in store for Roy at this current moment possibly low level dressage and jumping.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's looking much, much better. he isn't cow hocked. he seems to stand camped a bit behind, but maybe that's just how he's positioned. I hope you are enjoying each other.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> he's looking much, much better. he isn't cow hocked. he seems to stand camped a bit behind, but maybe that's just how he's positioned. I hope you are enjoying each other.


He's doing so much better... I think the chiro appointments we recent have has helped him a lot as he's more willing to stretch and keep a rythm I am very happy with him !


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What a huge difference under your care. Good job!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> What a huge difference under your care. Good job!


Thank you! We still have so much to do he is only now starting to get some muscle tone in his back it's hard to see in the photos but he really is turning into a stunner!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He looks much better but does he stand around camped out behind and.. uhh.. dropped like this quite a lot? He may have a urinary issue (a bean or something). That stance and being dropped in more than one photo has me thinking he has something going on with his bladder, penis, sheath etc. 

I like this horse. His back has a really bad dip behind the withers. Very problematic to fit a saddle to this horse.

Good on you with helping him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's looking a thousand times better <3!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Elana said:


> He looks much better but does he stand around camped out behind and.. uhh.. dropped like this quite a lot? He may have a urinary issue (a bean or something). That stance and being dropped in more than one photo has me thinking he has something going on with his bladder, penis, sheath etc.
> 
> I like this horse. His back has a really bad dip behind the withers. Very problematic to fit a saddle to this horse.
> 
> Good on you with helping him.


Yes he does drop sometimes but his.. Uh yeah is fine we had just finished brushing him and he likes to get a brush so he gets really relaxed. As for the camped out not sure why he is standing like that.. I think he was trying to lean into my partner and get a scratch. Saddle fit isn't to hard pictures make it look 10x worse for him it's actually not terrible :/


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Yes he does drop sometimes but his.. Uh yeah is fine we had just finished brushing him and he likes to get a brush so he gets really relaxed. As for the camped out not sure why he is standing like that.. I think he was trying to lean into my partner and get a scratch. Saddle fit isn't to hard pictures make it look 10x worse for him it's actually not terrible :/


Also the vet was by on Wednesday and checked his penis.... My old instructor used to think it was because he was gelded late so he likes to show off


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Yes he does drop sometimes but his.. Uh yeah is fine we had just finished brushing him and he likes to get a brush so he gets really relaxed. As for the camped out not sure why he is standing like that.. I think he was trying to lean into my partner and get a scratch. Saddle fit isn't to hard pictures make it look 10x worse for him it's actually not terrible :/


My gelding relaxes like that too. Just start petting/brushing him and he cocks a hip and drops his penis. :icon_rolleyes: At least it makes it easy to check for a bean. 

Roy looks so much better.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Drifting said:


> My gelding relaxes like that too. Just start petting/brushing him and he cocks a hip and drops his penis. :icon_rolleyes: At least it makes it easy to check for a bean.
> 
> Roy looks so much better.


He sure likes to show off :wink: I always check when he drops but hes never had an issue which is fantastic.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I have some more photos !


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Any other critique ?


----------

